# Some music backing for solo violin



## taviyamato

Hello there ! I just need to know from a professional , some kind of music software that can do the backround music , so I can play solo , something that I can use with a laptop and sound system instead of the usual 3 people that play along with me.....please helllllp


----------



## altiste

You don't give too much information about what you really want to do, but there's a number of software applications that would do the job for you, Digital Performer being one of them. You could create MIDI tracks with it and have them played by various soft-synths, or you could record real parts and play those back, or mix the two and play along. Good luck!


----------



## taviyamato

*thanks*

Thanks a lot for your reply . I am a violonist and I am searching for some software that can play with me and replace the other instruments , for example , instead of playing with a pianist , the computer will replace him , donno if you understand , but thanks again for the reply , I also know about midi softwares and I am searching for something with higher sound quality then the usual midi.


----------



## JackieSmith

*Background music*

I also play the violin which I have taken up again after quite a few years. I have managed to find a few books that contain CDs with background music on one and a performance recording on the other but would very interested to hear of any software that is out there for this.


----------



## Musicdude

http://www.musicminusone.com/violin-c-30.html


----------

